
Ask HN: Is there a high quality estimate on when SDCs will be human level safe? - arikr
Is there a source of high quality estimates on when self-driving cars will reach various levels? If not, what do you think?<p>For example:<p>- An estimate on when a self-driving taxi in a city is equivalent to the safety level of an average human driver (in decent weather), with no teleoperation<p>- An estimate on when a self-driving taxi in a city is equivalent to the safety level of an average human driver (in decent weather), but with teleoperation allowed
======
Nomentatus
Depends what you mean - safer in the weather and lighting conditions they're
allowed to drive in might be true now for some firms (not Uber.)

As for how much safer than humans AI can be, here's an estimate of 1,000 times
safer. They don't give a date, but are describing a system they think is
practical.
[https://www.calcalistech.com/ctech/articles/0,7340,L-3726229...](https://www.calcalistech.com/ctech/articles/0,7340,L-3726229,00.html)

